# LS9 'exploded' diagram



## reventon




----------



## Midnight Tech

I'd like to cram one of those in a Monza or a Vega.....:3drooling


----------



## Ews1972

Midnight Tech said:


> I'd like to cram one of those in a Monza or a Vega.....:3drooling


Nice. Going to pass this picture along to a few people that will appreciate it also.


----------

